# NML girlfriend report



## pitpok (Jan 29, 2008)

Last week the Girlfriend and I went fishing at NML in hopes to find some tailing reds but it was a tuff day of fishing.  We did not see any tailers so we just did some blind casting in hopes of some trout...none to be found.  Courtney did find a red using 1/8th oz jighead and 3in newpenny gulp shrimp.  That was her first red out of ML so it made both our day...I ended up on camera duty b.c I did not catch anything.  Still had a great time.  Ended the day at JBs for some flouder sandwiches and beer.
Enjoy the pics.  

















A few days later I hitch a ride with a few buddies to fish Sebastian Inlet.  Ended the night catching my largest Red to date.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks like you guys had a blast!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

wtg, thats extra cool


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

She's a pig.   

No, silly, the fish. ;D ;D ;D

Hers normally would have gotten comments.

Nice fish.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice fish guys! 
I know all about "camera duty' i use that one too : ;D
Sebastian huh....We'll be over there in Oct....I hope a few 
of those bad boys are around then! WTG...Dave


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

Way to go. Very nice Red.


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

very cool. too bad ya did'nt hook that Bigun from a Yak. she would have taken you for a fun ride.


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

> She's a pig.
> 
> No, silly, the fish. ;D ;D ;D
> 
> ...


Ron so predictable..................... 

AC


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

_Oh no, they say hes got to go
Go go godzilla, yeah
Oh no, there goes tokyo
Go go godzilla, yeah_ 

/nice beast of a feesh


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

Imagine hooking that big red in your kayak! [smiley=eek.gif]


----------

